# Shearers for beginners...



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Would these be good for a beginner? I will have a small flock, 7 total. Or would manual shears be better? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320W-EXCEL-...240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abdd6f170


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I would use electric clippers over manual ANY day. My hands ache just thinking of manual shearing!

I don't know this brand name clipper, thought they appear to have a stronger, shearing head on them. 

There are "tricks" in shearing sheep. The tricks can make your life easier or MUCH more difficult, in blades you choose, what KIND of wool sheep have, in how difficult removing the longer wool is for you with the clippers.

We had some mutt sheep first. One has really soft wool, dense, while the other sheep could have used the wool to replace steel wool for cleaning metal! We had the sheep head on clippers, sheep clipper blades, but they were HARD to get cleaned off. They fought like tigers when sat down for shearing, NOTHING would make them stay quiet. Clippers fought and CHEWED their way thru the wool, to eventually remove it. Sheep looked like they had been plucked clean! We did sell them on.

Next sheep were Market Lamb for Fair. Hamp and Suffolks, sometimes mixed. Coarse wool mostly, again hard to shear with sheep blades. We got better, but it wasn't fun.

Then daughter got 4-H lambs, new leaders who told us to Wash the lambs first, THEN blow-dry with shop vac or rub with towels so they were not soaking wet. Then shear with HORSE blades for showing. No long fingers in the blades. Have to say it made a nice looking, tight cut on the lambs. We got out the horse clipper head, put away the sheep head and various sizes of blades, to keep the lambs sheared down.

We also use a sheep stand to hold the animal on these days. Head is locked into postion, sheep is not being tossed around or forced to sit for long times, while you remove wool. MUCH easier on YOU, not being hunched over a sitting sheep. Sheep may jump a bit at first, then learn where there is NO stand, and tend to stay put for the shearing.

Blades were newly sharpened, kept oiled and clean, with both sheep and horse blades. You want to also keep blades cooled during shearing, so you don't burn the sheep. Kool-lube helps with that, but sometimes you just have to stop and let clippers cool off with time. If you have a couple clipper sets, you alternate so one can cool off while you continue clipping. Dirty wool can dull blades fast, so even adjusting the clipper settings, they won't cut. You need several sets of blades to change out with, should blades get dulled up. Check for lanolin build up, greasy sheep can clog the blades too.

If you are saving wool, lay an old sheet under the stand and it is easier to collect shorn wool. We found this method much less stressful on us and sheep. Less cuts to the animal with no fingers on the blades too. Daughter learned to do her own lambs as she got older, helped other kids learn how to shear theirs. Cutting them damp and using the horse blades sure made things much easier on us all!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It's really up to you. Hand shearing will take you longer, but who says you have to do them all in one day? Finnishfiberfarm came over last Thursday and hand sheared one of mine for me. It took a while, but we let the ewe rest from time to time. She's expecting in 3 weeks and we didn't want to over stress her. The guy we hire hand shears our sheep. Do you know anyone else that shears sheep? If so, maybe you could visit them on their shearing day and see how you like the electric clippers. Or try one at home with the hand shears and decide for yourself.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well reading reviews they run hot and cold. Keep in mind reviews can be loaded both good and bad though. Do they use standard clipper blades??? 
http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Shearing-Clippers-Shears-Clipper/product-reviews/B006D634Z8


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'd look for a nice used set of Osters/Sunbeams that use two, two prong forks on the cutters.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I find it hard to believe a set of bargain shears is going to work out in the long run. I'd find some used Sunbeams like Ross said and get some new cutter parts. And get a can of Blu-kote ahead of time 'cuz you WILL nick them no matter how careful you are.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Can anybody link me to a "good pair"? As someone who has never clipped an animal larger than a small dog (with plain barber clippers at that), I have no idea what I'm looking for.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

go to www.sheepmansupply.com and take a look. If you need help choosing a comb and cutter they can do that too. The shearing heads are available as a separate unit if you can find a clipper.


----------

